# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Werbung vom Professor "Rebell"

## HorstK

Ganzseitige Anzeige im ADAC Heft Nr. 8 Seite 53

Freundliche Grüße,
Horst 
__________________________________________________  _____________

Prof. Dr. med. Klaus Maar
Die *Wahrheit* über Prostatakrebs

Der bewunderte und vieldiskutierte Autor des Erfolgsbuchs »Rebell gegen den Krebs« setzt hier die Aufklärung seiner Patienten fort und nennt die Dinge beim Namen. Viele Tatsachen, die sonst gerne verschwiegen werden, kommen in diesem Buch ans Licht:

Aus dem Inhalt:
Kein Krebs wird so oft falsch behandelt wie Prostatakrebs....

Warum nichts tun bei Prostatakrebs manchmal besser ist als operieren 
Chemotherapie: Unheil in der Ampulle 
Was kann die Schulmedizin? Und was kann sie nicht? 
Die biologische Intensiv-Therapie - wie und warum sie funktioniert
__________________________________________________  _____________

*Zur Erinnerung ein Auszug aus dem Extrakt von KISP aus dem Jahre 2006:*

*Michael :* 
Ich selbst war nach neiner schlimmen Diagnose beim Dr. Maar zur Beratung, nachdem ich ihn bei einem "Vortrag" erlebt hatte. Nach diesem Vortrag sprach ich ihn an, wobei er mir sehr viel Hoffnung gemacht hatte (seine Worte zu mir: seien Sie nicht so verzweifelt!) und mir riet, einen Beratungstermin telefonisch bei ihm einzuholen (natürlich rein privat). Ich bekam dann auch sehr schnell einen Termin, den ich dann auch mit meiner Frau wahrnahm. Was dann folgte, war für mich fast ein Horror. Nachdem meine Frau und ich vor Maars Schreibtisch Platz nahmen, wurde der Herr Dr. öfter angerufen, wobei er immer dann aufstand und sich wenigstens zum Telefonieren entfernte. Dann saß er wieder vor uns, hat kurz seine Therapie erklärt und musste wieder ins Nebenzimmer, wo einer seiner Patienten seine hochkonzentrierte Misteltinktur bekam. Nun saß er wieder vor uns und ich stellte ein oder zwei Fragen, sofort kam Dr. Maars Antwort, er würde die Behandlung bei mir sowieso ablehnen, weil ich selbst daran nicht glauben würde und ich seine Behandlungsmethoden in Zweifel ziehen würde. Er reichte uns die Hand und geleitete uns zum Ausgang. Ich war ziemlich schockiert, da ich mir keiner Schuld bewusst war. Ein paar Tage später kam dann die Rechnung nach GOÄ (ich bin Kassenpat.), die allerdings einen ganz normalen Steigerungssatz enthielt. Ich möchte mich hier jedes Kommentars enthalten. 

*kalloc:* 
ich empfehle das Studium seiner Homepage http://www.dr-maar.com/, insbesondere des Veröffentlichungsverzeichnisses. Es listet 95 Publikationen in anerkannten wissenschaftlichen Zeitschriften auf, die letzte stammt von 1984. Deim Durchlesen ist mir KEINE, die sich mit Prostatakrebs befasst, aufgefallen. Seitdem wird in "Fachblättern" wie Echo der Frau, TINA, Esotera, Forum der Medizin u.a.m. "publiziert". Hier ist als Titel Priv. Doz. angegeben, während das Buch mit dem werbewirksameren Professorentitel beworben wird. Akademisch sicher ein kleiner, werbetechnisch ein großer Unterschied. Bei selbsternannten Rebellen sollte man eine gewisse Vorsicht walten lassen. 

*Oscar 47:* 
ich kann Michael vollumfänglich zustimmen. Prof. Maar rechnet nach der GOÄ Ziffer 34 ab. Beim Steigerungssatz von 3,5 sind das knapp über 60. Ich glaube es ist ein Einmannbetrieb (zumindest habe ich keine Helferinnen gesehen) und als Tagesklinik kann ich die Räumlichkeiten auch nicht bezeichnen. Mache Dir ein eigenes Bild. Mir hat er Behandlungskosten von über 12.000.-  genannt die man weitgehend einer GKV nicht anlasten kann. Für dieses Geld würde ich lieber nach Bad Aibling gehen.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Horst,

ich kenne seine Bücher und kann vieles was er sagt bestätigen. Was ist falsch an den zitierten Aussagen.

Wir haben früher schon darüber gesprochen. Er macht vieles, auch Mistelth. hochdosiert (getestet) z. B. u.v.m. was nicht unvernünftig klinkt. 

Mit meinem weitem PCa Fortschritt habe ich mich noch nicht aufgerafft ihn zu besuchen, evtl. kommt es mal dazu. Bisher geht es auch nur narurheilkundlich ganz gut ohne ihn.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## annegret

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter!
Ich möchte mich hier auch einmal
 äussern. Mein Mann hat
eine Therapie bei Prof. Maar (4 Wo.) in Düsseldorf gemacht. Es wurden alle Register gezogen und sein PSA
ging auch brav nach unten. Er sollte danach immer Prostasol nehmen, aber nach der Umstellung hat auch das nicht mehr geholfen und nun probieren wir schon so einiges aus. (NEM) Prostaprotect, usw. Der Wert ist wieder auf 0,5 gestiegen und wir hoffen halt, dass er stabil bleibt und nicht weiter steigt. Aber was weiss man schon? Jedenfalls möchte ich sagen, die Therapie hat zwar was gebracht "anfänglich". Aber wenn man nicht immer intervallmässig hingeht (dann ist man auch pleite)bringt das alles gar nichts. Ich denke Bad Aibling
bringt genausoviel und das ganze wirkt seriöser. Also  wenn mein Mann noch einmal etwas derartiges vorhat, dann gewiss Bad Aibling. Momentan aber warten wir noch ab und hoffen wir können es noch ein bisschen
hinziehen, oder etwas anderes wird empfohlen.

Die Praxis selber bei Herrn prof. Maar ist gut ausgerüstet,
eine Assistentin. Aber ich muss sagen, privat muss man sehen wie man mit ihm klarkommt.

Das kann ich dazu sagen, es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Übrigens aus dem Profil erseht ihr die PC
Historie.

Gruss
Anne

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Anne,

ich habe keinen optimalen PSA nach der OP gesehen, der PSA stieg  recgt schnell und nicht sehr schön. Unter Mar hat sich N1 gut gehalten und der PSA sehr schön abgesenkt. Das das nicht so weiter geht ist doch verständlich.

Ich kenne bedeutend schlechtere PCa entwicklungen nur durch die Schulmedizin therapiert. 

Auch bei Medikamententherapien durch die "Fachärzte" muss regelmäßig die Medikation gewechselt werden. Wenn es richtig los geht, wirken diese meist nur einige Monate und dann der nächste Versuch.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Mein Mann hat eine Therapie bei Prof. Maar (4 Wo.) in Düsseldorf gemacht. Es wurden alle Register gezogen und sein PSA
> ging auch brav nach unten. ...


Was wurde dort genau gemacht? 




> ... Er sollte danach immer Prostasol nehmen, ...


Ist der PSA-Abfall während der 4 Wo. in Düsseldorf auf Prostasol zurückzuführen? Oder worauf?

Prostasol beinhaltet, nach allem was ich weiß, nicht deklarierte synthetische Östrogene, zumindest in der alten Rezeptur. Das kannst du mit Hormonpflastern vom Hausarzt billiger haben und du weißt wenigstens, was du tust.

Was ist Prostaprotect? Wirkt es und wenn ja, warum?  Sind dort womöglich auch nicht deklarierte Östrogene drin?

WW

----------


## Urologe

... ich habe zwar keine Analyse, aber auch in der neuen Rezeptur müssen Hormone sein:

Ich beobachte einen Patienten mit intermittierender Prostasol-Einnahme, dessen Testosteron unter Prostasol immer sofort unter 0.02 ng/ml fällt.

Das schaffen eigentlich nur potente Östrogene

Gruss
fs

----------


## annegret

Hallo Winfried!

Es wurde sehr viel bei Dr. Maar in Bezug auf Immunsystem unternommen. Hyperthermie, lokale Wärmebeh,Ozon, Mistel,Schöllraut, Vit.C, Mistel, alles was in seinem Buch steht. Dazu kamen noch diverse Mittel zum Einnehmen u.a. Prostasol, worin ich die grösste Wirkung sehe. (alte version)Mit dem Östrogenpflaster ist gar keine dumme Idee. Es waren jedenfalls sehr viele powervolle Dinge die gemacht wurden. Also ein  sog. Karzinomcocktail. Nur leider nicht von langer Dauer. Ich habe ja schon bemerkt, dass
diese Dinge wohl 1/4 bis 1/2 jährig wiederholt werden 
müssten. Aber dann liegt kein Urlaub, etc, mehr drin.
Dann geht richtig Geld drauf! Dazu ist mein Mann nicht 
mehr bereit. Prostaprotect kannst Du vergessen (Anlehnung an PC-Specs Deutsche Version) Wirkung bei
meinem Mann gleich 0. Nun sind wir halt auf der Suche.
Wahrscheinlich läuft es auf eine Hormontherapie hinaus.
Aber dann ist es billiger und bringt auch etwas. Kommt
Zeit kommt Rat. 

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast , bin bereit zu antworten,
wenn es Dir hilft! Kannst mich auch anmailen.

Gruss
Anne

----------


## WinfriedW

> Es wurde sehr viel bei Dr. Maar in Bezug auf Immunsystem unternommen. Hyperthermie, lokale Wärmebeh., Ozon, Mistel,Schöllkraut, Vit.C, Mistel, alles was in seinem Buch steht. Dazu kamen noch diverse Mittel zum Einnehmen u. a. Prostasol, worin ich die grösste Wirkung sehe. (alte Version).
> 
> ...


Könnte es vielleicht auch so sein, dass da sehr viele "powervolle" Dinge gemacht werden, die bezogen auf den Tumor völlig wirkungslos sind. Dann gibt man, versteckt in Prostasol, Östrogene dazu,  die Testosteron und PSA senken - schwupp ist der Kunde Patient zufrieden und bemerkt den Beschiss gar nicht?




> ... Mit dem Östrogenpflaster ist gar keine dumme Idee. ...


Jein! Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, wird *Mann* auch Östrogenpflaster probieren. Östrogene gehen allerdings mit einem erheblichen *Thromboserisiko* (und in der Folge Lungenembolien) einher. 

Dieses Risiko besteht allerdings  auch bei Prostasol, nur sagt es niemand!




> ... Kommt Zeit kommt Rat. ...


Weiß nicht, müsste es nicht heißen: "Kommt Zeit kommt Ratlosigkeit"? Ist der Tumor erst mal hormonrefraktär, dann sind die Ärzte zunehmend ratlos.

Ich wünsche euch alles Gute,

Winfried

----------

